# >> Photos Posted << Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review



## gunga (Sep 9, 2009)

For consideration for flashlight reviews


*Lumapower Mentor Tool-Light review*

Mentor: Websters Dictionary defines a mentor as “a trusted counselor or guide”. What better to guide you through the night than a Lumapower Mentor?

Lumapower has come out with a new line of lights, named, the Tool-light series. This series features high-performance value lights that emphasize solid construction and high efficiency.
The Mentor is the first model of the series and runs on 1 or 2 C cells. It can run effectively on alkaline cells but achieves highest performance when used with NiMH cells. 

Ricky at Lumapower sent me a neutral tint (Cree Q3 5A bin) review sample of this latest release. Here’s a thorough evaluation of this solid light.


*Specs and Information*

The mentor is a multi-mode C cell light that has 3 levels, selected by the forward clicky. It features an enhanced version of the Lumapower EDC UI, named “Smart UI” and will be described below. 

The specifications (as quoted from Lumapower) are as follows:

Standard LED: Cree XR-E
3 versions are available to satisfy most anyone!

Q5 (WC/WD) Version: (Max ~200 Lumens) (Standard model)
R2 (WC/WD) Version: (Max ~225 Lumens) (Higher output model)
Q3-5A version: (Max ~150L Lumens ) (Neutral tint model)

Powered by 2xC-size Alkaline or NiMH batteries, the MENTOR can also be used on 1xC for emergencies (with lower output).

Runtime: 2.5hrs on high (2 x C 5000mah Nimh) 
- 3 output levels (no SOS/Strobe, low-medium-high mode sequence)
- 2-way memory locking system (Smart UI)
- Electronic battery polarity protection
- Forward clicky with momentary-on. Tailcap lockout available.
- Square threads
- Double side AR-coated lens
- OP textured reflector
- Anti-roll features and tail-stand capable
- Type III Hard Anodized (Black)

Standard 2xC Dimensions:
- Overall length : 171.2mm
- Max. Diameter : 45mm
- Body Diameter : 33.2mm
- Weight : 220g (without battery)

The included accessory kit is sparse and includes just a few items. I have been informed that Lumapower does have many optional accessories planned so stay tuned. The included items are: 
- Spare (black) o-rings
- Spare (black) switch cover


*First Impressions: Solid construction, Size, Ergonomics*

Well, after using mostly smaller EDC lights almost exclusively, the Mentor was quite the change.

It’s definitely not an EDC (every day carry) type pocket light, but is a purpose built utility light that emphasizes performance as well as flexibility. It’s also the only 1-2 C cell, multi-mode utility light available today (apart from modded Maglites of course).

The light is surprisingly hefty with thick walls, and rugged construction. The head itself is quite heavy so there is a fair amount of mass for effective heat sinking. Threads are thick and square to ensure longevity and the light just feels tough. The knurling is quite good, but could be a bit more aggressive. The finish is smooth and consistent with few if any flaws.

While the light is quite solid, it is still much smaller than the typical 2C Maglite.

The light tailstands, but the anti-roll feature is quite subtle and confined to raised ridges on the tailcap. The light will still roll on slight slopes. Perhaps more pronounced ridges or flats on the head would be more effective.

A glow ring is found around the AR coated glass lens, and the tailcap switch uses a glow-in-the-dark boot. The tailcap threads are anodized so lockout is possible and the clicky switch feels firm and crisp. Lockout can also be achieved at the head and the middle of the battery tube (it splits to allow 1 or 2 cell use).

As stated in my previous reviews, ergonomics can be a very personal matter. How does the light feel in the hand?

The Mentor feels good in the hand, and lends itself quite well to the typical overhand grip. A light of this size may benefit from the use of a side clicky, but that would increase length and require a major redesign.


*Smart UI: The New, Versatile Interface*

The biggest innovation of the Mentor is the newly developed “Smart UI”. This UI is a refinement of the Lumapower EDC UI. It offers the typical memory mode (light must be on for second to lock mode memory) as well as the ability to lock in any one mode for tactical use or signaling. 

Here’s how it works: the light must be on for at least 1 second or more to set the mode memory. At this stage, turn off the light and quickly pulse the light on 4 times (within 1 second). Upon the 4th half-press, the light is locked into the memorized mode. Now the light is locked into that brightness setting and works like a single mode, forward clicky light. To unlock the light, simply repeat the above procedure. The light is now back to a 3-level interface (low-medium-high sequence) with mode memory.

EDIT:

BTW, updated the review above. 4 half presses locks in the Smart UI. I just tended to hold the 4th press, which doesn't work. 4 quick half presses locks and un-locks the Smart UI as stated in the Lumapower instructions. 


There are no strobe or SOS modes, so the interface remains relatively simple, and no nonsense.

Locking the mode is a bit fiddly initially, but once learned it’s easy to change from multi-level to single level interface. Reducing the number of half-presses may help but his could lead to the accidentally activation of the mode lock. Adding some kind of mode-locked indication would be helpful though. In any case the Smart UI should satisfy many different types of users.


*Battery availability and compatibility *

The Mentor is compatible with alkaline cells, but like most high powered lights, runs much brighter and longer with NiMH cells. In a pinch, I found NIMH AA cells (in AA to C cell adapters) to be quite effective. The Mentor is not compatible with Lithium ion C cells (max 4.2V). This has been confirmed by Lumapower.
Battery availability should not be a problem with this light.


*Useful levels*

I found the levels on the mentor to be quite well spaced and useful.

Without actual specs, my estimates are 5-8 lumens (low), 60-70 lumens (medium) and 150+ lumens (high) for my Q3 5A neutral tint model. The max output drops to about 70-90 lumens when used on a single cell.

The Mentor low mode is useful for dark adapted eyes and should provide nice long runtime, even on alkaline cells.

Medium is a great general purpose level, and maximum can be used for spotting distant objects. I did detect mild heat build up on maximum, but the light did not become uncomfortable to hold.

Surprisingly, PWM (pulse width modulation) is used for dimming the light. I don’t have the tools to measure, but estimate that the frequency was above 1 Khz. I did not detect any PWM flicker in use, though it can be observed by shaking the light quickly. 


*Beam, tint quality *

The Mentor uses the Cree XR-E emitter. My sample has the neutral 5A tint emitter and provides a pleasing warm beam, with a hint of pink.

This tint has proven very popular as it tends to emphasize greens and browns as well as providing a pleasing glow to skin tones. It does lose about 20 - 30% efficiency compared to the cool white bins (Q5/R2 bins) so one must chose between tint preference and absolute maximum output. Conveniently, Lumapower offers Q5, R2 Cool white LEDs as well as the warmer Q3 5A tint. This should please most users.

The Mentor uses a textured reflector, that appears to be the same as that found in the new Lumapower D-mini Ex (The CR123 powered MC-E light). The beam consists of a very wide, flood with a very pronounced, tight hotspot. Oddly enough, the beam is very similar to a Maglite with LED insert.

This beam profile is effective for throw and the wide flood is soft and smooth but a broader hotspot with a smoother transition to spill would be more useful for general purpose use. The current profile tends to be a bit too tight for close or medium range use. Luckily, adding a diffuser of some kind would easily solve this.

The emitter was perfectly centered.


*Other notes*

The Mentor has a smooth bezel ring that is easily removed without tools. I believe that this could be lead to useful accessory bezels (stainless perhaps?) to make the light more rugged or just to enhance appearance.


*Upgradabilty*

For modding types, the Mentor is not glued or potted, so there is easy access to the led and driver. I have not tried to disassemble the head (yet). Lumapower has hinted that future upgrades may be in the works, so the light can be updated with the latest LED/driver etc. as technology evolves.


*Summary*

The Mentor is a very solid offering in the new Tool-light series. It has rugged construction, excellent build quality, and three well spaced levels in a clever new interface. It’s also quite unique since it runs off one or two commonly available C cells.

Lumapower has taken a solid concept, the 3 mode EDC series, and made it more versatile with lockable smart UI. I look forward to the upcoming new models in the Tool-Light series!


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

And here we have the photos!

Here's the light and accessory package. Mostly just spare o-rings and switch boot.







The battery tube can be split to allow use of 1 or 2 C cells. 2 cells are needed to achieve maximum output, but 1 cell can be used in a pinch (100 lumens is not bad!)






Here's one way to use your eneloops with the Mentor!






The LED (a cree XR-E Q3 5A) is perfectly centred. The OP reflector seems to be the same as that found in the D-mini Ex. Note the glow ring around the bezel and the retaining ring.






The back of the light engine is clean and seems very solid. No exposed circuit board to be damaaged.






The retaining ring is easily removed for disassembly of the head, cleaning the lense etc.






Note the solid, square threads. The knurling is quite good also.






The tailswitch has a glow in the dark boot. A fairly thick lanyard can be mounted.






The tailcap thread are anodized allowing lockout. You can also achieve lockout at any of the other threaded junctions.






Here is the 2 cell confiiguration next to a cell for scale. 






Here is the 1 cell configuration next to a cell for scale.






The light is a lot smaller than the typical 2 C Maglite.






ALso, when used in 1 cell confguration, it's not much longer than the small Nitecore D10.






Here's how small the light is when used in 1 cell configuration.






2 cell configuration in hand






1 Cell configuration in hand


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

Mine was delivered today:twothumbs
But I'm not home and don't get to play with it for a few days:mecry:
Hurry up and post some pictures! I want to see if the beam is as flawless as my D-Mini EX. And show us those square cut threads too please.


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

Will this operate on _one _Lithium Ion C cell?


----------



## waddup (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

i wonder if with a 3.?v (p7?) capable led and a single li-on C cell this would be more desirable to cpf members?

an almost off the shelf single C li-on cell P7 3 mode light :twothumbs


all you gotta do is swap out the led?

can it be done?


----------



## rmteo (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*



jabe1 said:


> Will this operate on _one _Lithium Ion C cell?



*Battery availability and compatibility *

The Mentor is compatible with alkaline cells, but like most high powered lights, runs much brighter and longer with NiMH cells. In a pinch, I found NIMH AA cells (in AA to C cell adapters) to be quite effective. *The Mentor is not compatible with Lithium ion C cells* (max 4.2V). This has been confirmed by Lumapower.
Battery availability should not be a problem with this light.


----------



## waddup (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

someone here will make it work
i do like the idea of a tiny P7 with good runtime.
and ill be happy to buy it


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

I haven't fully disassembled the head so can't say how easy it is to swap drivers/LEDs, however I think Lumapower indicated that they offer alternative light engines in the future. I think I saw it in the marketplace thread.

Yes, don't use Lithium Ion batteries in the Mentor.

:naughty:


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

Okay, photos posted! Sorry, no beamshots at the moment. I can add them later but just have not had time...


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 9, 2009)

The small one (with just 1 battery inside) is sweet! Looks cute! :naughty:


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great review!

Seems like a nice light.

The reflector and bezel shape reminds me of a D-mini.


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 9, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> The small one (with just 1 battery inside) is sweet! Looks cute! :naughty:



That's exactly what I thought
This thing is just begging to be modded with an MCE LED and a new driver for a single LiIon C size cell.

Great pictures and review, gunga!


----------



## Norm (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*



rmteo said:


> *Battery availability and compatibility *
> 
> The Mentor is compatible with alkaline cells, but like most high powered lights, runs much brighter and longer with NiMH cells. In a pinch, I found NIMH AA cells (in AA to C cell adapters) to be quite effective. *The Mentor is not compatible with Lithium ion C cells* (max 4.2V). This has been confirmed by Lumapower.
> Battery availability should not be a problem with this light.


Is 1 Li-ion C cell OK then?
Norm


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*



Norm said:


> Is 1 Li-ion C cell OK then?
> Norm



According to Ricky at Lumapower "_1xC size should be Alkaline (but not Li-ion)_"
From this thread http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197880
I have not seen a statement saying absolutely that this light can't run on a single LiIon cell, but I got the impression that it is not designed for that voltage.


----------



## gunga (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*



Norm said:


> Is 1 Li-ion C cell OK then?
> Norm


 

nope...


----------



## MattK (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Lumapower Mentor: Detailed Review*

Great job Gunga!


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 9, 2009)

Very interesting Gunga, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice review seems like a pretty nice C light.
I would like to see a MCE in a light that large these days though.

I wonder what other models Lumapower is gonna use square threads in.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 10, 2009)

To Gunga--


Very nice review !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:



Tell us, if you can . . . .


How " water-proof " is it ?

Any specific " IPX " rating mentioned ?


If not, then does it look like it could survive being
dunked in a bucket of water for a few seconds ?



And one more thing, when yer' not busy . . . . 


Could you please measure the *Current Draw* (at the tailcap)
on *Alkaline* Batteries ?


At all 3 brightness levels, if you would be so kind. :tinfoil:

(although, i'm *most* interested in Medium mode)


Since i'd probably NEVER use rechargeable C-cells,
i'd wanna' know the Drain-rate on plain ol' Alkalines.


Thank you, Gunga.


PS: Recently saw a TV special on the *Beautiful* city of Vancouver, Canada.
They were showing the massive Shipping Operations at the Port there.
I said to myself: " Hey, that's where Gunga lives ! " 

-


----------



## waddup (Sep 10, 2009)

Burgess said:


> (although, i'm *most* interested in Medium mode)
> 
> 
> -



i bet it will run for 5+ hours on medium.(maybe 8)


----------



## lumapower (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Gunga,

Thank you very much, a great job you done.

BTW, our test on Medium-out runtime with 2xC-size NiMH (4500mAh)
last for 11 hours.

With 2xC (Alkaline) at Medium-out,it last for 6 hours.

Best regards,

Ricky - Lumapower CS


----------



## gunga (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for the feedback!

Burgess, yep, that's me in the background waving.

:wave:

I'll try to get you current readings but might not get to it till next week.

The light is fully o-ring sealed, so I suspeect like most lights, IPX8 or so.

...

EDIT: I have been informed that there is an o-ring on the lens retainer. I'll check again when I get home tonight. That being the case, all junctions are o-ring sealed.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 10, 2009)

to Ricky - Lumapower CS --


*Thank you* for those Run-Time numbers on Medium.


:thumbsup:

_


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 11, 2009)

I got mine today. 
Adding to gunga's excellent review-
With two AccuEvolution C cells, mine draws 33mA on low, 220mA on medium, and 1.22A on high.
With one AccuEvolution C cell, mine draws 73mA on low, 215mA on medium, and 2.20mA on high.
Notice the current nearly doubles with the single cell. You still get very nearly the same amount of light on high with one cell as with 2. That's not how I thought the light was going to work, but I like it. I can't really see any difference in the output of the light between one cell and two. That's good news for those of you who like the looks of this light in it's stubby configuration; you get the same light at the cost of runtime. 
I'll get out my light meter later and measure the actual light output with each cell configuration.

I have tested my AccuEvolution C cells with a CBA II and they run right at 4.6Ah. So, a rough approximation of runtime using 2 cells would be 139 hours on low, 21 hours on medium, and 3.7 hours on high. Using one cell would get about 63 hours on low, 21.3 hours on medium, and about 2.1 hours on high.

My light does produce a very low level, high pitch regulator inductor whine on low and medium, but is silent on high. 

This light is extremely mod friendly:thumbsup: It's very easy to take apart. The pill has a large shoulder that screws down against a big fat chunk of aluminum so heatsinking should be outstanding. This light is just begging for an MC-E emitter 

Gunga's description of the beam was dead on. It has a really tight hotspot with a huge, but fairly weak spill beam. Very much like an LED maglite.
Just the opposite of how this very same reflector looks in the D-Mini EX, MC-E light. In that light, the beam has a wide (although very bright) hotspot and a huge, very bright, perfect spill beam. 
Did I mention that this light is just begging for an MC-E emitter


----------



## DUQ (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Gunga; will you be bringing this light to Ottawa?


----------



## gunga (Sep 11, 2009)

If you guys want to see it, I'll bring it!

:wave:

Cheetokahn, I find the spill on the D-mini EX to be very wide and a bit dim for my tastes. I'll check it out some time again with stock configuration.

I currently have a standard D-mini head on my Ex (with diffusion film) and it's a wicked bright, wall of light, flood. Love it. I'll have to get a neutral tint MC-E in there sometime.

Please note, from observation, the reflector on the Mentor and D-mini Ex seem to be the same. So if you like the MC-E beam on the D-mini Ex, it would look the same on an MC-E in a Mentor.

I haven't taken a look at the pill yet so don't know how easy a mod would be. You'd have to ask Ricky if that is feasable.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the review. 
Answered some of my questions. Sounds like the PWM is _not_ >1Khz if you can "shake" it and detect the blinking.
I like the sounds of the UI and the forward clickie. :twothumbs Oh so many lights, so little money...:mecry:


----------



## gunga (Sep 13, 2009)

I beg to differ. I think the Avenger is rated at 1.2 KHz and and I can detect the pwm if I shake it really quickly.

BTW, updating the review. 4 half presses locks in the Smart UI. I just tended to hold the 4th press, which doesn't work. 4 quick half presses locks and un-locks the Smart UI as stated in the Lumapower instructions.


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 15, 2009)

Gunga,

How is the throw on this Lumapower mentor. I like this one for a trunk/camping light. It makes a perfect candidate for all my NiMH C cells and Alkalines. At 200 lumens for 4 plus hours


----------



## MattK (Sep 15, 2009)

Gunga will surely chime in on this shortly but the Mentor is definitely a serious thrower.


----------



## gunga (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry for not responding earlier. Yes the Mentor is a nice thrower with a small intense spot. I have not had a chance to compare it with my other throwers yet so can't give a great comparison...


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey there. Here' s a little update.

I took a night walk in the forest trail around the local golf course with a few lights.

The Mentor compares well in throw when compared to an Olight M20. Technically the M20 is rated at around 250 lumens and the Mentor around 200+. The Olight has a tight beam with a bright spot and smaller, bright spill.

The mentor has a much wider but somewhat dimmer spill. It's spot is not quite as intense as the M20, but it's much narrower. It makes for nice longer range spotting, but I find it a bit narrow for my tastes. The wide spill is actually quite nice when walking in the woods.

Also, as for tint/emitter choice, my Olight is modded with a Q4 5B LED and the Mentor is Q3 5A, so the tints are comparable (nice).


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 4, 2009)

I have not seen this thread before and find these lights attractive because the C-format is in my opinion the best for the holding comfortability. Also using 6Ah NiMh cells is attractive choice for me. Is there any information available concerning the regulation of them?

Regards, Patric


----------



## gunga (Oct 19, 2009)

Can any mod move this to thre views? I tried PMing but have had no response.

BTW, I think the Lumapower thread in the Marketplace has runtimes etc...


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 20, 2009)

Yesterday I placed an order at Battery junction, and among other items I ordered a Lumapower Mentor in neutral white. According to the *runtime chart* the regulation is excellent.

Regards, Patric


----------



## madmook (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone have white wall beamshots for 1C and 2C configurations?


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 29, 2009)

Two days ago I received Lumapower Mentor neutral white from Battery Junction, and want to share my personal impression about it.

I can agree in many points with Gunga. It's a solid and reliable light with a good spacing between the brightness modes. The size makes it too big to be a EDC-light. Except from at winter when it without problem can be carried in a winter jacket.

The tailstanding is stabile because of the quite wide sized tube. But this size isn't really comfortable to use with the end clicky (I don't know if it's the correct word for it) and would as Gunga mentioned be most comfortable with a side clicky, like a Maglite.

The maximum total output of Mentor neutral white is claimed to 150lumens. It very well corresponds to Fenix TK20 with the same claimed output, the total output is very similar. Mentor has much wider beam size than TK20, but the hotspot is quite equal. There are some slight rings and artifacts, but these are much less noticable than the beam of TK20. Not strange because TK20 has a smooth reflector. 

Because of the wider beam diameter the spill intensity is lower than the Fenix, because the light amount is spread out over larger area.
*But this is when using the standard reflector*. 

I added Teleforce kit to the order. This is a deeper reflector which is smooth. Using this reflector you will have another beam profile. While the standard textured reflector provides a wider beam than Fenix TK20, the deep smooth reflector provides a narrower beam. The result is that the hotspot becomes much narrower and more intense than with the standard, also the spill is much brighter.

Using the Teleforce kit the Mentor easily out-throws Fenix TK20, as well as lights as Fenix TK11 and Itp-C6. It becomes a true thrower; with 150 lumens it throws better than these lights with 200+ lumens. 
I did some attempts of measurements with the lightmeter to get some understanding of the difference between Mentor, TK20 and Itp C6. 
My estimation is that the hotspot lux value with neutral white and Teleforce kit is around 14000lux. Using the cool white versions with 200+lm it should to be around 20000lux. This should make Mentor to the best throwing flashlight using two 1,2V cells, I guess.
The smooth reflector makes the beam much more ringy, and actually it reminds me of the beam of Tiablo A9 with smooth reflector.

I cannot say definitively which reflector I prefer, it depends of the situation and the purpose. Each beam profile has it's advantage.

The possibility to choose between one and two cells is good. The even lower low mode with one cell is good at night when I don't want to be dazzled with dark adapted eyes.

With the order I included eight Titanium 6Ah NiMh cells, who I intend to use with the 2-cell option. When I want to use one cell I will use alkaline. That can be good for travelling when I don't want to bring with me a charger. 

Finally I want to say that I really like the Mentor. I am glad this light has no annoying strobe, and it has fulfilled my desire of a modern C-cell flashlight. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## gunga (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for your impression Patric!

I have a Teleforce kit coming to me, I'll update my review with impressions when I get it. I find the stock reflector to be pretty good, though I would prefer a larger hotspot or narrower/brighter spill (depending on use).

The teleforce should make this a fun thrower!


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi gunga,

I am looking forward to see if your experience correspond to mine!

By the way; thanks for your great review, which strongly contributed to my purchase of the Mentor!

Regards, Patric


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2009)

Question that I MUST ask...

I saw PWM mentioned. Neither my Connexion or Incendio have noticeable flicker. 

Does this have it? My test is flick my finger back and forth quickly. If I see lotsa fingers PWM is bad. 

So does it?

Edit: Both my lights have a whine in Low or Med but I have to get it right up to my ear to hear it.

Another edit: I dug out the manuals on ConneXion and IncenDio and both are ok with Li-Ion! I didn't know that and am HAPPY to learn it!


----------



## gunga (Oct 29, 2009)

This light does have pwm. The frequency is quite high, so it should not affect you in normal use. The Avenger Gx has the same PWM, I'd say freq is above 1 KHz.

I was using an old rexlight the other day and got a headache from the PWM (94Hz or something very low like that), this is MUCH higher.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes PlayboyJoeShmoe, it has PWM at low and mid mode.

I notice what you mention when I do the finger test. Also moving the light fast or the eyes fast makes it noticable. Anyway this is no problem for the practical usage. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh yeah! My Jetbeam MK.IIx has it BAD in anything but max output.

That's one reason finding out these LPs of mine can use Li-Ion is so cool!

Bad PWM is a deal killer these days.


----------



## gunga (Oct 29, 2009)

You got it.

Here are some typical PWM numbers:

100 Hz (bad) Fenix L0D, Rexlight 2.0 
200 hz (okay) Maratac AAA, ITP
300 Hz (decent) later gneration Jetbeams (from a couple years ago)
1000 Hz+ (much better) Lumapower Avenger Gx, Mentor, Fenix LD01
2500 Hz+ (much better) Most modern Liteflux LIghts, 4x7s Preon, IlluminaTi etc.

This is not a comprehensive llist in any way, just some examples I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## lumapower (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi gunga, Swedpat, cheetokhan and all value customers

Thank you very much for all your supporting to our product(s).

BTW, The PWM of MENTOR is 1.3KHz.

Best regards,

Ricky - Lumapower CS


----------



## vic303 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just saw this light at batteryjmunction...very interesting, especially since i have a batch of NiMh C's just sitting around with no job. My old Nuwai 233C croaked a while back.


----------



## MattK (Nov 20, 2009)

I love it - it's been my 'around the house' light lately....and MENTOR MT-E's arrived today


----------



## gunga (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like I was mistaken, I didn't receive a Mentor Teleforce head, I received a D-mini VX Teleforce head!

Read all about it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3175913#post3175913


----------

